

Why Revlon and L'Oreal are supporting SOPA? - TheRealmccoy

While for the music and the entertainment industry supporting SOPA is understandable, I was completely foxed to see the names of Revlon and L'Oreal.Whats cosmetics to do with it?
======
squidbot
They want to shut down sites selling counterfeit products.

~~~
TheRealmccoy
Oh, Ok. But then, there are so many different categories of products whose
counterfeit is available, but I dont see others.

~~~
nedwin
Pfizer for one.

